# zaguán



## Daniel López

La RAE lo define como la primera pieza interior de una casa; en este sentido sería lo mismo que un recibidor, portal o hall. Pero yo lo he visto también con significado de porche exterior en frases como "si hace calor dormiré en el zaguán". ¿Alguien puede decirme si esta acepción es correcta según el uso real (al margen de lo dicho por la RAE)?

Gracias


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina llamamos comunmente zaguán al más o menos estrecho corredor que hace las veces de recibidor de una vivienda de una sola planta de estilo antiguo, sea unifamiliar o que dé acceso a varios apartamentos.

En las viviendas multifamiliares modernas es más ancho y corto y se lo denomina "hall de entrada".

El zaguán tiene asociado historias de tiempos idos, como que hace 50 u 80 años las parejas de prometidos tenían permitidos tratos cariñosos en el zaguán antes de despedirse, bajo la distante guarda del padre de la muchacha, que sólo controlaba que las cosas no se salieran de madre (o mejor, a la inversa)


----------



## Daniel López

Entonces parece que zaguán es igual a _recibidor_ o _hall_, y nunca es un porche interior.¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

*zaguán**.*(Del ár. hisp. _istawán,_ y este del ár. clás. _usṭuwān[ah]_).*1.* m. Espacio cubierto situado dentro de una casa, que sirve de entrada a ella y está inmediato a la puerta de la calle.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jellby

Supongo que depende del estilo de casa (unifamiliar, apartamento...) se puede llamár "zaguán" al descansillo de la escalera, al portal o al recibidor (o entrada).


----------



## Fiorestano

El "*zaguán*" es la entrada de la calle a la propiedad. Una de las palabras más bonitas del castellano.


----------



## JaimeUy

En las casas antíguas que menciona Aleccowan la puerta de roble exterior se cerraba sólo de noche. Un par de metros más adentro había una puerta de madera y vidrios, llamada puerta cancel. Ese espacio intermedio, a veces con macetas de plantas, es el zaguán. Los ladrones mataron esa forma de vida.


----------



## Casusa

Completamente de acuerdo con Aleccowan, agregando que en la mayoria de las casas antiguas, donde existen áun "zaguanes", estos terminan en un patio interior o una puerta, como bien djo JaimeUy.


----------



## Zureñita

La casa de mia abuela no tiene zaguán, tiene según ella Z_an Juán_...

Yo siempre he conocido el zaguán como la fresca entrada (el hall, que decís) de las tradicionales casas andaluzas (de un tipo de estas, hay cientos de tipos que no tienen zagúan si no un patio-atrio andaluz -a lo domus romana- o un estrecho pasillo-recibidor en _adarve -_a lo casa arabe-.). Creo que en mi zona esta palabra se usa cada vez menos, ya que realmente son pocas las casas nuevas con Zaguán.


----------



## mirx

En México los zagúanes son portales, es decir, están al frente de la casa. Tienen techo pero no paredes frontales, sólo con unas bardas anchas para poner macetas (o tiestos), y sería exactamente lo que en inglés americano se llama *porch, *y por consiguinte me supongo que porche en español.

Se utiliza para recibir visitas sin llevarlos a la casa, o para "tomar el fresco", o simplemente para que se reuna la familia por la tarde.


----------



## jomoalce

Zagúan tambien puede ser como un vestier.


----------



## germanbz

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS 
 *Nota de moderación*: se ha creado esta nueva discusión a partir de una digresión de otro hilo. ​
Para completar este hilo y ya que también se trata de una consulta sobre una parte de las casas de pueblo. ¿Conocéis o usáis alguna denominación particular para el cuarto de entrada desde la calle y cerrado al resto de la casa por una puerta que se encuentra en muchos pueblos?. Como denominación general estaría la bonita palabra "zaguán", pero no sé si es de uso general, ya que consultando he visto modalidades muy diversas de habitación a las que se denomina "zaguán".
Gracias.


----------



## chileno

Así es en Chile también. En algunas casas hay/había un perchero para sombrero y chaquetas también. Ah, y un canasto para los paraguas. 


EDIT: Hay/había de varios tamaños, con o sin sillas


----------



## germanbz

Más que a ese recibidor con perchero o paragüero, la idea es más la de un cuarto relativamente amplio, tendiendo a ser cuadrado con capacidad para unas cuantas personas y despejado de muebles, habitualmente con poyos corridos a ambos lados en las casas más antiguas o unas cuantas sillas pegadas a las paredes.
Son estancias amplias, donde algunos vecinos del pueblo se juntaban en ciertas ocasiones y donde se solía exponer al algún difunto de la casa en el duelo con las piernas apuntando a la puerta mientras en las mencionadas sillas o poyos lloraban las plañideras. (Por cierto escena que es exactamente igual en cuanto estancia, duelo y plañideras como se explica en los funerales de la antigua Grecia y que me impresionó mucho a mis 8años. Perdón por la curiosidad fuera de tema).


----------



## Peterdg

Hay una canción del "Sexteto Tango al Sur" que se llama "La vuelta a la manzana" que empieza así:

Pensativo con su suerte
—triste soledad—
en la penumbra tibia de un zaguán
...

La letra la escribió Juan Masondo que es Argentino (porteño creo) así que supongo que la palabra también es común en Argentina.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú se conoce, pero se asocia sobre todo a las casonas antiguas de estilo colonial, como las de la Lima antigua. En este caso, más que de una habitación propiamente dicha, se trata de un espacio cubierto a la entrada de la casa y que conduce al patio principal.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Portal; *casapuerta.*


----------



## Nipnip

Lord Darktower said:


> Portal; *casapuerta.*



Portal. Así es como yo les digo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Peterdg said:


> (...) supongo que la palabra también es común en Argentina.





jorgema said:


> En el Perú se conoce, pero se asocia sobre todo a las casonas antiguas de estilo colonial, como las de la Lima antigua. En este caso, más que de una habitación propiamente dicha, se trata de un espacio cubierto a la entrada de la casa y que conduce al patio principal.



Acá asociamos la palabra con algo similar. Leo en el DIEA que puede ser delante (abierto) o detrás (cerrado )de la puerta de entrada; en mi pueblo a estos últimos les decimos "hall frío"... ¡mucho menos romántico, pero de utilidad indiscutible!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El siguiente pasaje, de Domingo Sarmiento -un famoso expresidente argentino de mediados del siglo XIX-, describe bien el tipo de distribución que tienen muchas de las casas con zaguán que todavía quedan en Montevideo:



> La casa-quinta de Diómedes, un rico comerciante, adornada con exquisito gusto, encierra más comodidades que nuestras casas modernas, recordando por su distribución interior, las de Sevilla en España o las de Montevideo en América […] Un zaguán conduce al primer patio, rodeado de habitaciones i con un aljibe en medio, i un segundo patio con corredores precede a un pequeño jardín.


 
  La puerta de madera, la de entrada al zaguán, permanecía casi siempre abierta durante el día. La segunda puerta, la que da entrada al primer patio de la casa (puerta cancel*), por lo general de cristales biselados, permanecía cerrada. La construcción de casas con zaguán no fue más allá de finales del siglo XIX. Hoy en día se habla de vestíbulo, recibidor o antesala, pero claro que se trata de conceptos que no son idénticos sino apenas similares. 

  Saludos

*cancel.*
  (Del fr. ant. _cancel_).
*5.* m._ Arg._,_ Méx._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Puerta, verja o cancela que separa el vestíbulo o el patio del zaguán. U. m. en f.

  DRAE

Una hermosa puerta cancel del palacio Heber Jackson.


----------



## duvija

El zaguán se usaba para citas de novios. Digamos, se consideraba controlado...


----------



## Vampiro

Puerta - espacio vacío al pedo - puerta.
Eso es un zaguán para mí, un mero desperdicio de espacio en la entrada de una casa.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Vampiro said:


> Puerta - espacio vacío al pedo - puerta.
> Eso es un zaguán para mí, un mero desperdicio de espacio en la entrada de una casa.
> _


Depende de la disponibilidad de los metros. Normalmente, en esas condiciones de edificabilidad, bien pueden disponerse de unos pocos para que actúen como 'recibidor'.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Depende de la disponibilidad de los metros. Normalmente, en esas condiciones de edificabilidad, bien pueden disponerse de unos pocos para que actúen como 'recibidor'.


Es que un zaguán en estas latitudes es un espacio pequeño, un metro o poco más, algo que en rigor no cumple otra función que no sea la de disponer de una doble puerta, quizá como medida de seguridad, y detenerse un poco para cerrar el paraguas y sacudirse un poco el agua antes de entrar a la casa en caso de lluvia.
*   [...]  * 
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En el vocabulario que uso zaguán tiena la casa rural de mis abuelos paternos en una aldea de Galicia; portal, la casa unifamiliar de mi infancia en una villa marinera también de Galicia y el edificio del que forma parte mi actual vivienda urbana; recibidor, es la primera pieza o estancia de esta vivienda, aunque hay quien prefiere llamarla vestíbulo. Atrio, la iglesia de la aldea y de la villa de Galicia que antes he mencionado. Pórtico, modesto, sostenido por dos columnas, cubierto pero abierto, la citada casa de mis abuelos delante del zaguán, aunque no tengo reparos si alguien dice que es un porche.
Todos esos espacios están a la entrada de la casa, pero son diferentes. He cruzado zaguanes de distintas formas, pero en general rectangulares y de superficies desde pocos metros cuadrados a una veintena, aunque supongo los hay mayores. Nota común pero no exclusiva de los zaguanes: estancia de entrada a la casa, cerrada y cubierta.
Ahora bien, en alguno de los muchos países en que el español es la lengua materna doy por seguro que se utilizan, con toda legitimidad, otros nombres para esos mismos espacios.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Nota común pero no exclusiva de los zaguanes: estancia de entrada a la casa,* cerrada *y cubierta.
> Ahora bien, en alguno de los muchos países en que el español es la lengua materna doy por seguro que se utilizan, con toda legitimidad, otros nombres para esos mismos espacios.


A mí me extrañó encontrar este pie de imagen de un fotógrafo aficionado de mi país en el que llama zaguán a lo que yo llamaría porche (que a diferencia del zaguán, no es cerrado). Ninguno de los que comentan allí lo contradijo.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A mí me extrañó encontrar este pie de imagen de un fotógrafo aficionado de mi país en el que llama zaguán a lo que yo llamaría porche (que a diferencia del zaguán, no es cerrado).


Y yo coincido con vos.
Para mí un zaguán es así: como dijo *Vampiro*, "puerta - espacio al _cuete_ - puerta", pero los zaguanes tienen su encanto.
El que se ve en la foto, y otros similares, son de otra época, cuando el espacio sobraba.


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A mí me extrañó encontrar este pie de imagen de un fotógrafo aficionado de mi país en el que llama zaguán a lo que yo llamaría porche (que a diferencia del zaguán, no es cerrado). Ninguno de los que comentan allí lo contradijo.
> Saludos




Adolfo, *zaguán *para mí es exactamente lo que se describe en el pasaje de Domingo Sarmiento que incluiste en tu post #9. Un hermoso ejemplo de zaguán limeño se puede ver aquí (vista desde la calle hacia adentro de la casa) y aquí (vista desde el patio hacia la calle). 

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Para mí un zaguán tiene que tener puerta, sea del tamaño que sea. De otra manera lo considero un pasillo, largo o corto, ancho o angosto.

Por otro lado vi zaguanes de todos los portes con o sin sillas/muebles. Algunos daban a un pasillo interno que daba a un jardín rodeado por este porche/pasillo. Otros daban directamente a la casa, una sala de estar por lo general.


----------



## Vampiro

*[...]*
Ni modo, pa' mí un zaguán no pasa de un metro, exagerando dos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Coincido sin reservas con Adolfo (su link lleva a un porche o pórtico) y Calambur. Me resulta un poco excesivo el zaguán limeño de Jorgema, pero no encuentro mejor forma de denominarlo. Con Chileno creo que el zaguán ha de ser cerrado a la calle, y en general también lo es al resto de la casa. Y lo que dice Vampiro es a lo sumo un 'zaguanillo', jamás he cruzado uno tan menguado; con esas dimensiones parece más bien uno de esos dispositivos que se ponen a la entrada de lugares como los bancos por razones de seguridad, y una de cuyas puertas no se abre hasta que no se ha cerrado la otra.


----------



## Kaxgufen

En el plano de una casa romana con tabernas al frente se ve que la primera porción del ingreso se llama _vestibulum_ y continúa con las _fauces _que serían lo que dio lugar al moderno zaguán. Mide lo que mide la habitación del frente.


----------



## Peón

Kaxgufen said:


> En el plano de una casa romana con tabernas al frente se ve que la primera porción del ingreso se llama _vestibulum_ y continúa con las _fauces _que serían lo que dio lugar al moderno zaguán. Mide lo que mide la habitación del frente.



De acuerdo con el paisano. Sin el zaguán, ese espacio injustamente catalogado de inútil por algunos amigo, sería inconcebible la ciudad argentina, el tango, Borges y nosotros mismos. Ese *pasillo o corredor, (que de eso se trata) *con origen en la casa romana, cuyo tamaño variaba según la categoría  de la casa, era esencial: constituía la zona intermedia entre lo público y lo privado (la puerta cancel era el límite) y también era el lugar, como dice 'ña *Duvija*, donde las señoritas de la casa "tanteaban" al pretendiente, dentro de los límites de lo permitido. (Hasta dónde llegaba el "tanteo", solo Dios y los protagonistas lo saben....)

"Al otro, a Borges, es a quien le ocurren las cosas. Yo camino por Buenos Aires y me demoro, acaso ya mecánicamente, para mirar el arco de un zaguán y la puerta cancel;...."

Borges, "Borges y yo".


----------

